# First shrooms of the year!!



## TROUT TRACKER (May 21, 2002)

Here is my first haul of the year!! Its about time!








Can't wait to get the pan hot!! So it begins :evil:


----------



## byronbaitskimmer (Jan 31, 2005)

those sure look tasty enjoy every last morsal!!!


----------



## Erik (Jan 17, 2000)

Looks tasty :corkysm55 

I was happy to find just one wednesday. Then my friend showed up to work yesterday and said he found 40! So I got all torqued up thinking I was going to find some more yesteday afternoon. I looked very hard in several spots, but didn't find a one  
I'm going back to the spot where I found that one the other day and see if anymore have poped up.


----------



## huntndaddy (Mar 25, 2005)

Good Luck Erik.


Let us know how you do. I will be heading out this weekend.


----------



## huntndaddy (Mar 25, 2005)

TROUT TRACKER said:


> Here is my first haul of the year!! Its about time!
> 
> Can't wait to get the pan hot!! So it begins :evil:


Very nice haul Trout!!!


----------



## Erik (Jan 17, 2000)

Well I went back to the spot where I found the one the other day and it was still there right where I left it and still all alone. However I walked around a little bit and ended up finding 24 not to far from where that first one had poped. I think I might have been able to find more if I would have had more time. Still enough to enjoy some with venison steaks tonight. MMMMMmmmm :corkysm55 nothing like fresh morels and venison. 
Got some pics. I'm still in the dark ages here and have to get the film developed. I'll post them next week or something.
Hope everyone does good this weekend.


----------



## Mitch (Jan 10, 2003)

Nice find Larry!

I poked around some SW woods yesterday to find a handful of dried up blacks, it's just not seeming to come together for me this year.

Mitch


----------



## fishin' fin (Feb 12, 2004)

Mitch said:


> Nice find Larry!
> 
> I poked around some SW woods yesterday to find a handful of dried up blacks, it's just not seeming to come together for me this year.
> 
> Mitch


My wife and I went up to our early spots near petosky and found a whole 7 very fresh blacks. The maples are budding, the leeks are huge and the trilliums are starting to pop. Should be good next weekend and on. Might be a little tough hunting this year with all the green in the woods. What a great time of year!


----------



## buckslayermichigan (Jan 7, 2003)

243 yesterday in gladwin real small though kids had a hard time finding them all pretty fresh


----------



## hypox (Jan 23, 2000)

Found 103 blacks today, that brings my total for the year a little over 200.


----------



## deputy865 (Feb 7, 2004)

I'm still waiting for the yellows to come up. I'm on the south east part. Flint
nice haul, if i could only be so lucky..

Shane


----------

